# Black Mark



## mattg34 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there, I just returned from traveling to fine this strange black mark on my 10 year old Gold Piranha. It is acting normal but I am very concerned as I have never seen anything like this before. Anybody have any suggestions as to what this might be? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mattg34 (Mar 27, 2006)

I just did a water test and it appears according to the test that the nitrates are hi and the water is hard any suggestions for a remedy? Does this seem like it could be caused by such water conditions?


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

That is the strangest thing I have ever seen. I would do a water change and retest your water conditions.


----------



## mattg34 (Mar 27, 2006)

I did a 10% water change last night and it looks a little better today, but its very strange its almost like a shadow mark on my fish. Do you think I should change the filter as well? I am going to do another 10% change tonight but don't want to over do it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

I would rinse your filter media in the removed aquarium water. Do not rinse it in tape water as it will kill all the bacteria. What are your ammonia, nitrite and nitrate levels?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Can you please post exact parameters, before and after waterchanges ?
Also pH if possible.

With a couple of waterchanges it usually turns back to normal, so don't worry too much about it


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

mattg34 said:


> Hi there, I just returned from traveling to fine this strange black mark on my 10 year old Gold Piranha. It is acting normal but I am very concerned as I have never seen anything like this before. Anybody have any suggestions as to what this might be? Thanks in advance.


Just means you have an "old" piranha. Dark pigment like that is not uncommon.


----------

